# JD 5100M warning lights



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

Was wondering if anyone has any ideas on the warning light. They have been coming on and off periodically this winter thought it might be an ice/ water issue. Was running down the road today and the ???? light came on with an alarm. I pulled over and shut down restarted alarm and light went off. That was the first time the stop and alarm had ever come on but the lights in the photo are the one that keep coming on. Checked and drained water in both filters, wasn't bad checked all fluids. Going to call JD tomorrow, just curious if anyone had any insight. Thanks


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Not sure why but I can't expand the pics. Is there a code, message, or anything else, or just generic warning lamp?


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

I scrolled through didn’t see any code


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Have you drained the water separator? My 5105 will kick that stop engine light every now and again and so far that’s all I’ve ever had to do to make it go away.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

Orchard6 said:


> Have you drained the water separator? My 5105 will kick that stop engine light every now and again and so far that's all I've ever had to do to make it go away.


I talked to a mechanic at John Deere his thought was the screen in the fuel tank is clogged suggested it should be removed. The computer senses the restriction in the flow of fuel. I looked at removing the screen but it looks like I have to drop the tank because the frame rail blocks you from pulling it out. In the meantime I changed both fuel filters ran for a while then the warning lights came on again. Guess I'll be dropping the tank.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Have you tried any cleaner such as sea foam? Sea Foam may not be the best option, only brand I could think of.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

In the for what it is worth column, I have to change the fuel filter in my 5075M way short of spec. put about 300 hrs on it a year and go through 2 filters. Stopped using off road, just too much trouble. On my 6115M, I had a bug a boo this year with the fuel filters, changed them both and then had off and on warning lights. Seems to finally have cleared after 20 hrs of use and fuel added. I probably went through the winter with too little fuel in the tank, always thought I would fill up to push snow but it never came so the tractor sat all winter. I have also had the JD tech tell me the pick up screen is a pain and will give the same warning if it gets anything on it. my buddy has a 6430 Premium and it ran in dog gear for three weeks while JD tried to figure out what was wrong. Turned out to be a sensor that was bad that said the engine wasn't getting enough fuel so it reduced the rpms and he is rolling hay in first gear. Butt ugly.

These new engines and their sensors are too dang sensitive, like the groundwater testing business today, we can detect something so infinitesimally small that it is meaningless unless you are the regulated party and have to start chasing your tail to figure out where it came from.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks hayman I ran it hard today it came on while I was driving to the field stayed on for half hour then went away for the rest of the day. Hopefully it’s the end of it. If I get some time before hay season I’m going to drop that tank and remove the screen as advised by the John Deere mechanic. Hopefully no problems, picking up my new Kuhn’s accumulator and grapple next week, can’t wait to get baleing. Thanks again for all the advise I appreciate it.


----------

